# Congratulations Tommy Farmer



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Way to go Tommy on winning your fifth National Championship. See you in three weeks at the Primo.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations to the OLD guy , great to see and hope that I can cast with you in the future : - )


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. It was a hard weekend casting and I was lucky to pull out a victory over Troy on the last cast... 

See you in a couple of weeks Bob. Look forward to seeing you in the future Jeremy.

Tommy


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

With the competition down to the last wire this past weekend, can you imagine what it's going to be like when the Texas crew is added to the Primo along with more Carolina boys? Should be one heck of a tournament coming up! 

Congrats Tommy. I'm looking forward to seeing the distances of all the other casters.

I better get busy on those brownies. It's going to take a lot for this next tournament!

Britt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats Tommy.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Again, congratulations Tommy, that was one heck of a throw.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

way to go tommy. you just don't give up. congratulationsagain.


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Tommy you are the man


----------



## beach#r (Sep 13, 2009)

*Stats Please*

Congrats Tommy! Could someone supply the statistics: distance, wind speed, equipment used?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Distance - 766'

Wind speed and conditions - The Nationals were held in Crisfileld MD on a grass airfield runway. The runway has a SW/NE oreintation with tall trees down each side making casting with the wind difficult in anything other than SW/NE winds. On Saturday morning the wind was blowing 15-20 but cross court. Court was moved in the afternoon but the wind had died down to less than 15. On Sunday the conditions were hard with clouds and rain. After the rain the wind picked a little, gusting to 15 or so. Winning cast was hit in the final round. 

Equipment - Rod -Century TTR. Reel - Zzeta cage 5500 with a Chris Macey sideplate and TG's lightweight spool. Basically a hopped 5500.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

5 nationals is quite a accomplishment!


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done Tommy!!! Good on Ya mate- fair winds and long casts.

CC


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Way to go Tommy......good job


----------

